

The Long, Strange Trip to Pluto, and How NASA Nearly Missed It - bentaber
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/19/us/the-long-strange-trip-to-pluto-and-how-nasa-nearly-missed-it.html

======
mih
Timelapse of the volcano on Io referenced in the article
[http://www.nasa.gov/topics/solarsystem/features/io-
volcanoes...](http://www.nasa.gov/topics/solarsystem/features/io-volcanoes-
displaced.html) (2013). It's easy to forget Pluto & co. are not the only
things unravelled by the New Horizons.

~~~
dandelany
That animation and this similar photo
[http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/0801/jupiterio_newhorizons_b...](http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/0801/jupiterio_newhorizons_big.jpg)
are a couple of my favorite space images ever.

~~~
stilldavid
Wow - I've seen smaller versions of that photo amid all the New Horizons
releases, but I never noticed that you can actually see the volcano erupting
on Io!

------
nickpsecurity
"Wait, where is it? We've been flying through space for hours."

"Weren't we supposed to angle a few degrees over at the last navpoint?"

"No, I'm telling you I was lined up with that constellation. It's on the
route. I know what I'm doing. We just need..."

"There's the star pattern we were waiting for! Slow down now or your going to
miss it!"

"(expletives)!"

